# جهاز قياس كثافه العظام عن طريق الموجات فوق الصوتيه (لا تنسوني بالدعاء)



## eng_mohand (4 مارس 2007)

مرفق شرح للجهاز وهتلاقي كمان المواصفات الفنيه للجهاز في الاسواق .
(لا تنسوني بالدعاء)


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (4 مارس 2007)

رحم الله والديك وخلاك ذخر لنا ولأمة محمد


----------



## glucose (4 مارس 2007)

يسلموا ايديك بالفعل شكلو قيم


----------



## Biomedical (9 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



eng_mohand قال:


> مرفق شرح للجهاز وهتلاقي كمان المواصفات الفنيه للجهاز في الاسواق .
> (لا تنسوني بالدعاء)




أخي الكريم ،

شكرا على مشاركتك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا في الدنيا والآخرة .

بعد إذنك طبعا ، أحببت تحميل النسخة الأحدث لنفس الملف والتي تحتوي على معلومات إضافية ومنقحة .

أشكرك مرة أخرى على اختيارك للموضوع وأتمنى لكم الفائدة .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## ابو يافا (23 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المرفقات


----------



## محمد كيكاني (7 نوفمبر 2008)

:19:مشكككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر:19:


----------



## majd82_m (9 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموا إيديكم يا جماعة


----------



## أمير الزمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## ليدي لين (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كفيت ووفيت الف شكر


----------

